# Make-up for black and white outfit



## Karlalarla (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's for clubbing, and the outfit is a stripy black and white top, black shorts, and black heels. I was thinking smokey eye...but I really don't know! I love trying out new stuff, so any suggestion will help! Ooh yeah...what jewellery should I wear...stick to black and white u think?
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxx


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 15, 2007)

Silver jewelry.

Depending on your jewelry, I'd try to do a "colorful" smoky eye. Go for purples, blues, rusts, something other than black.

What are the stripes like? Thick, thin?


----------



## Karlalarla (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Silver jewelry.

Depending on your jewelry, I'd try to do a "colorful" smoky eye. Go for purples, blues, rusts, something other than black.

What are the stripes like? Thick, thin?_

 
Aaah yeah I never thought of that! The stripes are thick, but the top itself is so flattering! I tried out a normal smokey eye, didnt come out too bad!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 15, 2007)

I just think that if you're wearing all black and white, you should do something with color to punch it up. You could also go with heavily lined eyes in black and wear red lipstick


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2007)

I love purples (like parfait amour or violet piggie) with black and white


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with Beauty Mark....colorful smoky eyes would be bangin'!! Or if you aren't too good with smoky eyes yet (ahem, like me...) I say just bust a few colors purples/oranges/pinks/greens---minus the "smoky" look. 

Or maybe even focusing on one BRIGHT color....and wearing that color with matching earrings for an 80's look.


----------

